# Windows front end



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I think my Nexus 7 is slowly dying, the last couple days the screen is very slow to respond, it's not going into sleep properly etc. So I may start looking at replacement tablets, the simplest option would likely be another nexus. But, with a Windows based tablet I could run DSP software without a laptop. 

But what front ends are out there? For example on my nexus I took a stock image of an Audi RNS-E, using photoshop added new labels and was then able to create widget hotspots to open those apps. It's simple to use, not distracting and I can customize it how I see fit. Is there something similar that works on windows? 

Also, the rom on my nexus puts it to sleep when power is removed, powering back on when I turn the key, am I correct in assuming windows tablets can also do much the same thing?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

I use Centrafuse, probably the most popular and supported front end for windows.

As for the powering up/down of the tablet, sorry no help. I would assume you could configure it to work any way you like, but again Im no help for the tablet.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

When I first got my MS Surface, I was disappointed to find out that I couldn't load tuning software on it because it was using a mobile version of Windows (I guess a newer version of WinCE), so it would only run programs that you got from the windows store. I took it back and got the Surface Pro, which worked just fine, like a laptop. I don't know if Windows 10 changed any of this, but don't take for granted that a Windows tablet will automatically run the software you want.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

There's RoadRunner (RideRunner) if you like tinkering a bit
There's also active development on Driveline - one man show but he's going crazy on it. Have a look at Mp3car.com for those


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm working on this very subject right now and getting pretty close to having a working solution. Picked up a cheap Win 10 tablet and bought a smart USB power supply that has a program that should shut the tablet down/start it up on ignition. Audio seems to be working pretty well via Optical/DAC.


----------



## biggy238 (Aug 30, 2010)

mfenske said:


> I'm working on this very subject right now and getting pretty close to having a working solution. Picked up a cheap Win 10 tablet and bought a smart USB power supply that has a program that should shut the tablet down/start it up on ignition. Audio seems to be working pretty well via Optical/DAC.


Would you care to elaborate? is 'smart' the brand or just to denote an intelligent device?
I'm searching for a method to toggle tablet power/mode with usb or ultimately Key switched power. 

i found some of the goal zero smart adapters but they don't do what i'm after.

Thanks
Kyle


----------

